# Dubai working hours



## Kiwi91

Hi everyone, might be moving to Dubai.. Fingers crossed..
Im sure this has been asked before but what are the working hours in Dubai? Is it true that the weekend is friday and saturday? Back to work on sunday?


----------



## BedouGirl

There are various combinations but yes. Eight hours is the average, normal, working day. There are some companies that work a six-day week so their off day is Friday. Some work a five and a half day week, half day Thursday and back to work on Saturday and I think there may even be some around that still do half day Thursday and half day Saturday. Friday is the equivalent to Sunday in the western world. At one point, we had some companies with a Thursday/Friday weekend and some with a Friday/Saturday weekend. Welcome to the sandpit 


----------



## Chocoholic

It really depends what industry you work in. Most contracts I've seen state employees must work either 48 or 52 hours per week, but some friend I have can work 12 hour days, most days. Weekends depends what your company does, many are Fri/Sat, but if your company works Internationally, they might do Sat/Sun.

We all work a 6 day week.


----------



## Kiwi91

Thanks everyone, just another question, would you know the working times for emirates airlines? Office/managerial employees? Would they get sat/sun?


----------



## Chocoholic

Kiwi91 said:


> Thanks everyone, just another question, would you know the working times for emirates airlines? Office/managerial employees? Would they get sat/sun?


Depends what position. Many work rotating shifts, my father used to work 4 on, 4 off - he was in a management position. Then he ended up doing a 5 day week, but was always 'on-call'. With Emirates it's likely to be Fr/Sat, but again depends what position. Some people obviously have to work weekends and then would get a week day/s off instead.

Airlines are tricky as don't forget they operate 24/7 365 days a year.


----------



## fcjb1970

Chocoholic said:


> It really depends what industry you work in. Most contracts I've seen state employees must work either 48 or 52 hours per week, but some friend I have can work 12 hour days, most days. Weekends depends what your company does, many are Fri/Sat, but if your company works Internationally, they might do Sat/Sun.
> 
> We all work a 6 day week.



Not sure what industry you are in. There are certainly a large number of industries in which 8 hours a day 5 days a week is normal (and that 8 hours includes lunch).

We do not all work 6 days a week


----------



## Chocoholic

fcjb1970 said:


> Not sure what industry you are in. There are certainly a large number of industries in which 8 hours a day 5 days a week is normal (and that 8 hours includes lunch).
> 
> We do not all work 6 days a week


As I said, depends which sector you work in. And I never said 'everyone' works 6 days a week did I? So don't see what your issue is really. We actually work 48 hours a week, but because we do less than 8 hours, it's spread over 6 days not 5.


----------



## schuaeb

50% each I would rather say. I mean half the companies have five working days in a week (40 hours) and rest have a 5.5 or 6 days week (45 or 48) hours. Just a guess based on my experience, and I may not be 100% accurate. Large organizations/multi-nationals/public companies usually have five working days in a week. The annual 30 days vacations is in addition to this.

Let me add here (my personal view), if you work for 6 days or 5 days (or even less), your output remains same.


----------



## fcjb1970

Chocoholic said:


> As I said, depends which sector you work in. And I never said 'everyone' works 6 days a week did I? So don't see what your issue is really. We actually work 48 hours a week, but because we do less than 8 hours, it's spread over 6 days not 5.


Excuse me, but your exact words were, "We all work a 6 day week."

I responded that we do not all work 6 days a week. I do not know who the 'we' you are referring to and if that differs from the 'we' I am referring to. But you made a pretty blanket statement, "We all work a 6 day week" without qualifying that it meant in a particular industry


----------



## Chocoholic

fcjb1970 said:


> Excuse me, but your exact words were, "We all work a 6 day week."
> 
> I responded that we do not all work 6 days a week. I do not know who the 'we' you are referring to and if that differs from the 'we' I am referring to. But you made a pretty blanket statement, "We all work a 6 day week" without qualifying that it meant in a particular industry


The 'WE' was for my specific section in my company, not 'WE' as in everyone! I would have thought that was obvious, given that not EVERYONE works 6 days a week, as I'd already stated in my post about Emirates working hours *rolls eyes* :confused2:

I shall be more specific in future in my use of the Royal 'WE'.


----------



## Jager

If you work a lot with companies outside of Dubai,you may end up with some sort of hybrid weekend.

I work Friday mornings and start my 'weekend' around 1:00pm because it simply doesn't work not being accessible to clients on a Friday. I then return to work at 1:00pm on Sundays, so the weekend is actual spread over 3 days - but only one of those is a full day.


----------

